# Recommendation



## withrespect

So... 

My divorce has made me realize that I may be a little more strung-out than the average person and the Wellbutrin may not be doing a well-enough job. 

My general practitioner doesn't feel comfortable prescribing anything beyond what he already has. 


I need someone to help me calm down before I have a heart attack or stroke and DIE!!! 


Can anyone recommend anyone?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> So...
> 
> My divorce has made me realize that I may be a little more strung-out than the average person and the Wellbutrin may not be doing a well-enough job.
> 
> My general practitioner doesn't feel comfortable prescribing anything beyond what he already has.
> 
> 
> I need someone to help me calm down before I have a heart attack or stroke and DIE!!!
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend anyone?  Thanks in advance.



Divorce?


----------



## withrespect

RoseRed said:


> Divorce?



My husband and I are getting a divorce.  



Forgot that I only told the private forum that.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> My husband and I are getting a divorce.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot that I only told the private forum that.



I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## Bay_Kat

Sorry to hear that.  Hope you find the help you need.


----------



## RoseRed

Check your email WR.


----------



## JeJeTe

I googled this and this list came up.  I'm not sure of the effectiveness of any of these. 

http://www.webmd.com/vitamins-supplements/condition-1001-Anxiety.aspx


----------



## Vince

withrespect said:


> So...
> 
> My divorce has made me realize that I may be a little more strung-out than the average person and the Wellbutrin may not be doing a well-enough job.
> 
> My general practitioner doesn't feel comfortable prescribing anything beyond what he already has.
> 
> 
> I need someone to help me calm down before I have a heart attack or stroke and DIE!!!
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend anyone?  Thanks in advance.


Sorry.  No recommendations.  When I went through divorce I didn't take anything.  Probably should have.  :shrug:


----------



## withrespect

Vince said:


> Sorry.  No recommendations.  When I went through divorce I didn't take anything.  Probably should have.  :shrug:



 


But I'm crazy.


----------



## Vince

withrespect said:


> But I'm crazy.


Lots of anti-depressants out there.....they probably even work for crazy people.  Zoloft, Paxil, Risperdal (more like a sedative), etc.


----------



## Larry Gude

withrespect said:


> My husband and I are getting a divorce.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot that I only told the private forum that.





Hit the gym. Burn off frustration, get in some cardio, get away from routine. You don't have to go over board but, presuming you're in basically good shape, the exercise will chill you out and let you sleep better.


----------



## Vince

Larry Gude said:


> Hit the gym. Burn off frustration, get in some cardio, get away from routine. You don't have to go over board but, presuming you're in basically good shape, the exercise will chill you out and let you sleep better.


Like he said, "don't go overboard."  You could definitely injure yourself.  Been there done this trying to lose weight.  I could kick myself.  Went overboard on the rowing machine last summer, ruined me for golf for the rest of the summer and it's still healing.


----------



## withrespect

Larry Gude said:


> Hit the gym. Burn off frustration, get in some cardio, get away from routine. You don't have to go over board but, presuming you're in *basically good shape*, the exercise will chill you out and let you sleep better.


----------



## vraiblonde

Sorry to hear about your divorce.


----------



## Hank

withrespect said:


> So...
> 
> My divorce has made me realize that I may be a little more strung-out than the average person and the Wellbutrin may not be doing a well-enough job.
> 
> My general practitioner doesn't feel comfortable prescribing anything beyond what he already has.
> 
> 
> I need someone to help me calm down before I have a heart attack or stroke and DIE!!!
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend anyone?  Thanks in advance.



Dr. Ganja


----------



## lovinmaryland

Not Zoloft.  My Dr. prescribed me that took it at night like suggested woke up and all the entire next day I felt like I had no control over my brain.  I was just  the entire day.  It was crazy.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Sorry to hear about the divorce WR.  

Hope you feel better soon. 
Just try to take it easy.  Focus on one thing at a time.  Try not to overwhelm yourself with things to do.  
Take part in activities that will occupy your time and not allow your brain to think about "everything".
Exercise can help a lot.  Whether it's swimming, biking, walking, running, boxing, ...  
Like the others said, just don't overdo it.


----------



## Larry Gude

withrespect said:


>



Well, I don't know.  :shrug:   I just didn't want to be suggesting working out if you're not ready for that.


----------



## Misfit

When I got divorced I found that closing my eyes and thinking about my spouse dying made me feel happy.


----------



## Larry Gude

Misfit said:


> When I got divorced I found that closing my eyes and thinking about my spouse dying made me feel happy.



Seriously???  I never felt that way. Not for one second. 

Am I doing it wrong????


----------



## Misfit

Larry Gude said:


> Seriously???  I never felt that way. Not for one second.
> 
> Am I doing it wrong????



You were married to Vrai. She’s the prettiest, funniest and nicest person ever. 





Damn, I sound like Bann.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Misfit said:


> When I got divorced I found that closing my eyes and thinking about my spouse dying made me feel happy.





Misfit said:


> You were married to Vrai. She’s the prettiest, funniest and nicest person ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I sound like Bann.


OMFG youre on a roll today


----------



## Toxick

Larry Gude said:


> Seriously???  I never felt that way. Not for one second.
> 
> Am I doing it wrong????





No.

You're doing it right.

Everyone else is doing it wrong.





I'm constantly amazed when people react with surprise when they find out that I'm still  with ExMrsToxick. Many people just can't seem to wrap their heads around an amicable separation, divorce or breakup. I can't imagine anything else. This was a woman I was in love with for a very long time. This is the woman I deliberately had babies with, and with whom those babies (now teenagers) will continue to live. This is the woman who pulled me out of the jaws of death and kept pulling until I was healthy. I can't see how in the world I could - or would want to - hate or even dislike her.




You're doing it right, Larry.


----------



## RoseRed

Toxick said:


> No.
> 
> You're doing it right.
> 
> Everyone else is doing it wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm constantly amazed when people react with surprise when they find out that I'm still  with ExMrsToxick. Many people just can't seem to wrap their heads around an amicable separation, divorce or breakup. I can't imagine anything else. This was a woman I was in love with for a very long time. This is the woman I deliberately had babies with, and with whom those babies (now teenagers) will continue to live. This is the woman who pulled me out of the jaws of death and kept pulling until I was healthy. I can't see how in the world I could - or would want to - hate or even dislike her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're doing it right, Larry.


----------



## withrespect

Misfit said:


> When I got divorced I found that closing my eyes and thinking about my spouse dying made me feel happy.



The divorce is amicable. :shrug:  We still care about each other very much.


----------



## Misfit

withrespect said:


> The divorce is amicable. :shrug:  We still care about each other very much.





I'm only joking to make you laugh. All of my divorces were very special to me.


----------



## lovinmaryland

Misfit said:


> I'm only joking to make you laugh. All of my divorces were very special to me.



Ok you gotta stop I'm gonna get in trouble for laughing so much :


----------



## Larry Gude

Misfit said:


> Damn, I sound like Bann.


----------



## Bird Dog

Larry Gude said:


> Hit the gym. Burn off frustration, get in some cardio, get away from routine. You don't have to go over board but, presuming you're in basically good shape, the exercise will chill you out and let you sleep better.




and you will be hotter than you already are and back in the sack in no time. That will make you forget ..... JMHO


----------



## Hank

Misfit said:


> You were married to Vrai. She’s the prettiest, funniest and nicest person ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I sound like Bann.


----------



## vraiblonde

Misfit said:


> You were married to Vrai. She’s the prettiest, funniest and nicest person ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I sound like Bann.



Bann has good taste in people.  So???  





Besides, Bann doesn't think I'm the nicest person, or even particularly nice at all.  She knows me too well.


----------



## kom526

Yoga, meditation, change your diet and add more natural foods.


----------



## vraiblonde

kom526 said:


> Yoga, meditation, change your diet and add more natural foods.



See, I was going to say grab a pint of Ben & Jerry's.


----------



## kom526

vraiblonde said:


> See, I was going to say grab a pint of Ben & Jerry's.


It all started with that first pint of Ben & Jerry's then all of the sudden ... http://www.tlc.com/tv-shows/my-600-lb-life/


----------



## vraiblonde

kom526 said:


> It all started with that first pint of Ben & Jerry's then all of the sudden ... http://www.tlc.com/tv-shows/my-600-lb-life/



Okay, I said *a* pint, not every cow in Vermont.


----------



## Bann

Misfit said:


> You were married to Vrai. She’s the prettiest, funniest and nicest person ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I sound like Bann.



  Show me where I have ever said any of that.     





You're just jelly because I have my own smilie.


----------



## Bann

vraiblonde said:


> Bann has good taste in people.  So???
> 
> 
> Besides, Bann doesn't think I'm the nicest person, or even particularly nice at all.  She knows me too well.


----------



## Bann

kom526 said:


> It all started with that first pint of Ben & Jerry's then all of the sudden ... http://www.tlc.com/tv-shows/my-600-lb-life/


----------



## Merlin99

withrespect said:


> My husband and I are getting a divorce.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot that I only told the private forum that.



Sorry to hear it.


----------



## mamatutu

Sorry, wr.  Divorce can be traumatizing; whether amicable or not.  Having experienced the divorce from the father of my children (thought I was going to die), I can say that it happens for a reason, and you will be happier in the long run, even though you don't see it now.  Trust me.  It is true.  For now, take deep breaths, and try to remain calm.  Don't depend on meds.  I never did.  Even though I collapsed in a Gaithersburg CVS, rushed to the hospital with blood pressure over 200!   I never had medical problems, and still don't; I know it was from extreme sadness and shock that caused my body to go berserk. That was 1995.  Our bodies work in mysterious ways.  My body saved my life; so to speak.   I got through it.  You are not as strung out as you think you are.  

Your future guy that ends up with you will consider himself very lucky, indeed!


----------



## Monello

Misfit said:


> Vrai. She’s the prettiest, funniest and nicest person ever.
> 
> Damn, I sound like Bann.



Or you sound like me.  Oh and you forgot sweetest.


----------



## JeJeTe

mamatutu said:


> Sorry, wr.  Divorce can be traumatizing; whether amicable or not.  Having experienced the divorce from the father of my children (thought I was going to die), I can say that it happens for a reason, and you will be happier in the long run, even though you don't see it now.  Trust me.  It is true.  For now, take deep breaths, and try to remain calm.  Don't depend on meds.  I never did.  Even though I collapsed in a Gaithersburg CVS, rushed to the hospital with blood pressure over 200!   I never had medical problems, and still don't; I know it was from extreme sadness and shock that caused my body to go berserk. That was 1995.  Our bodies work in mysterious ways.  My body saved my life; so to speak.   I got through it.  You are not as strung out as you think you are.
> 
> *Your future guy that ends up with you will consider himself very lucky, indeed*!



This irritates me.  Why bring up a future guy?  What purpose does that serve?


----------



## Radiant1

JeJeTe said:


> This irritates me.  Why bring up a future guy?  What purpose does that serve?



Imo, the future guy is figurative and it helps one realize that they have a future outside of their [former] spouse. Not that a man is a necessity of course, but it's just one of those small things that helps a person move on. :shrug:



WR, I'm sorry to hear about your pending divorce.


----------



## GURPS

withrespect said:


> So...
> 
> My divorce has made me realize .....





sorry to hear you are getting divorced


----------



## Misfit

vraiblonde said:


> Bann has good taste in people.  So???





Bann said:


> Show me where I have ever said any of that.



I got slugged for being nice.


----------



## kwillia

Misfit said:


> You were married to Vrai. She’s the prettiest, funniest and nicest person ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, I sound like Bann.


----------



## kwillia

So sorry to hear this, WR...    Play nice and fair when it comes to the kid... always put him first.  Take care of yourself too...


----------



## Bann

Misfit said:


> I got slugged for being nice.



  Aww, I was nice - I used the joking  smilie!


----------



## Misfit

Bann said:


> Aww, I was nice - I used the joking  smilie!


----------



## SG_Player1974

withrespect said:


> I need someone to help me calm down before I have a heart attack or stroke and DIE!!!
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend anyone?  Thanks in advance.




If you are HAWT... I recommend getting some booty! Its good for the soul 

If you are NAWT.... I recommend getting some replacement batteries and a bottle of wine.


----------



## HeavyChevy75

Sorry you are going through a divorce. My divorce was pretty painless but we didn't have kids together. The biggest stressor for me was that he claimed bankruptcy. That caused a little bit of a headache to say the least. 

The breakup with the guy I dated afterwards for a while caused me more issues than anything in my marriage ever did.


----------



## DaisyDuke

JeJeTe said:


> This irritates me.  Why bring up a future guy?  What purpose does that serve?



This has got to be the most annoying thing after a divorce.


----------



## withrespect

I'm in no mood for a new man or relationship.


----------



## Misfit

withrespect said:


> I'm in no mood for a new man or relationship.



Me neither.


----------



## Hank

Misfit said:


> Me neither.


----------



## mamatutu

Radiant1 said:


> Imo, the future guy is figurative and it helps one realize that they have a future outside of their [former] spouse. Not that a man is a necessity of course, but it's just one of those small things that helps a person move on. :shrug:



That's exactly what I meant!  Thanks.  I was married to my children's father from 1981-1995.  I swore off men for a while.  Didn't want them within a 100 mile radius!  I met my current husband in 1998, and we married in 2000.  He is the best thing that ever happened to me, except my children, of course.


----------



## Hank

mamatutu said:


> That's exactly what I meant!  Thanks.  I was married to my children's father from 1981-1995.  I swore off men for a while.  Didn't want them within a 100 mile radius!  I met my current husband in 1998, and we married in 2000.  He is the best thing that ever happened to me, except my children, of course.


----------



## Radiant1

withrespect said:


> I'm in no mood for a new man or relationship.



As expected. Please make sure you surround yourself with friends and family though, and go out and do some things on occasion.


----------



## MMDad

withrespect said:


> I'm in no mood for a new man or relationship.



What a coincidence! I'm an old man and don't want a relationship.


----------



## withrespect

MMDad said:


> What a coincidence! I'm an old man and don't want a relationship.



I'm going to be hard pressed to find someone who can deal with my kind of crazy.  Such is life.


----------



## inkah

Divorced?  

HOW WILL YOU GET GAS??????


----------



## RoseRed

inkah said:


> Divorced?
> 
> HOW WILL YOU GET GAS??????



I'll step in and help her.  Even in the cold, wind, rain, and snow.  I'm like the Pony Express!


----------



## Bay_Kat

RoseRed said:


> I'll step in and help her.  Even in the cold, wind, rain, and snow.  I'm like the Pony Express!



Wear gloves so your fingers don't turn blue.


----------



## mamatutu

Bay_Kat said:


> Wear gloves so your fingers don't turn blue.



Didn't you mean to say purple?  :


----------



## withrespect

inkah said:


> Divorced?
> 
> HOW WILL YOU GET GAS??????



 


I will have to ask friends to help me.


----------



## luvmygdaughters

Sorry about the divorce WR.  That sucks!  Go out with your girlfriends, have some fun.  Surround yourself with positive people, let your family help you, they can be  your biggest supporters.  Its better that its amicable between you two, makes it easier on the kids too.


----------



## withrespect

Just got back from the doctor... 


She is keeping me on Wellbutrin XL 450 

She added BuSpar  

She took me off Ambien 10mg and put me on Ambien CR 12.5mg  (I'll try to post after I take it to see if the comedic effect is the same).


Let's see if we can get my crazy under control.


----------



## JeJeTe

withrespect said:


> Just got back from the doctor...
> 
> 
> She is keeping me on Wellbutrin XL 450
> 
> She added BuSpar
> 
> She took me off Ambien 10mg and put me on Ambien CR 12.5mg  (I'll try to post after I take it to see if the comedic effect is the same).
> 
> 
> Let's see if we can get my crazy under control.



I hope it works .

This is one of the reasons I get out and jog/run/walk. I call it running my crazy out because it calms my head when all the thoughts are too much.


----------



## withrespect

JeJeTe said:


> I hope it works .
> 
> This is one of the reasons I get out and jog/run/walk. I call it running my crazy out because it calms my head when all the thoughts are too much.



I hate exercising.


----------



## JeJeTe

withrespect said:


> I hate exercising.



Trust me I hate it with every step I run, walk, jog...but I feel good after it.  A good playlist makes a world of difference.  Plus I like soaking up the Vitamin D.  It does me good too.


----------



## Pete

withrespect said:


> I hate exercising.



Have you thought about binge drinking and engaging in casual sex?


----------



## withrespect

Pete said:


> Have you thought about binge drinking and engaging in casual sex?


----------



## Pete

withrespect said:


>



I recently had to deal with the ex.  Don't be stupid like her.  Please


----------



## withrespect

Pete said:


> I recently had to deal with the ex.  Don't be stupid like her.  Please


----------



## Pete

withrespect said:


>


Unless of course binge drinking and casual sex caused your divorce.


----------



## withrespect

Pete said:


> Unless of course binge drinking and casual sex caused your divorce.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

withrespect said:


> My husband and I are getting a divorce.
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot that I only told the private forum that.


Sorry to hear that. Guess that explains why I haven't seen many posts about your experiences lately.


----------



## SoMD_Fun_Guy

Pete said:


> Have you thought about binge drinking and engaging in casual sex?



Hey hey Pete.  Don't give out irresponsible advice.
You forgot to add the disclaimer to not drink and drive and to make sure she wraps it up before she


----------



## TerriT

lol


----------



## withrespect

Last week doctor added Buspar to my Wellbutrin.  It made me ....


Today... She kept me on my Wellbutrin... added Celexa as well as Klonopin three times a day.  I feel like they think I'm crazy.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

withrespect said:


> Today... She kept me on my Wellbutrin... added Celexa as well as Klonopin three times a day.  I feel like they think I'm crazy.


Buspar takes several weeks to take effect.  It is a maint. medication, not in the same category as Xanax that is situational.


----------



## withrespect

Chasey_Lane said:


> Buspar takes several weeks to take effect.  It is a maint. medication, not in the same category as Xanax that is situational.



Doctor said the Buspar should only take a few days  but the Buspar made the anxiety worse anyway and made me very nauseous.... Hopefully the Celexa will be better.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

withrespect said:


> Doctor said the Buspar should only take a few days  but the Buspar made the anxiety worse anyway and made me very nauseous.... Hopefully the Celexa will be better.


It could take a few days but to really work, it needs a few weeks.  Not something good for you if your anxiety is NOW.  Mixing combinations of anxiety drugs can also have a negative effect on treatment.  Hopefully you find the right balance soon.  I suffer from GAD so I know how frustrating it is getting the right mix of medication.


----------



## withrespect

Chasey_Lane said:


> It could take a few days but to really work, it needs a few weeks.  Not something good for you if your anxiety is NOW.  Mixing combinations of anxiety drugs can also have a negative effect on treatment.  Hopefully you find the right balance soon.  I suffer from GAD so I know how frustrating it is getting the right mix of medication.



  You are not alone.


----------



## RoseRed

Gad?


----------



## withrespect

RoseRed said:


> Gad?



General Anxiety Disorder.


----------



## RoseRed

withrespect said:


> General Anxiety Disorder.


----------



## sockgirl77

lovinmaryland said:


> Not Zoloft.  My Dr. prescribed me that took it at night like suggested woke up and all the entire next day I felt like I had no control over my brain.  I was just  the entire day.  It was crazy.



I remember you posting that awhile ago. Do you remember the dosage? I think he/she tried too large of a dose at first. You're supposed to be weaned ON it. You start out with the smallest dose and work your way up. I hang at 50mg. That's what worked for me. Had a doc that had me up to 100mg and it made me feel like you did. 

No, I just take Herbalife Relax Now and it has been working wonders. No Rx needed.


----------



## withrespect

sockgirl77 said:


> I remember you posting that awhile ago. Do you remember the dosage? I think he/she tried too large of a dose at first. You're supposed to be weaned ON it. You start out with the smallest dose and work your way up. I hang at 50mg. That's what worked for me. Had a doc that had me up to 100mg and it made me feel like you did.
> 
> No, I just take Herbalife Relax Now and it has been working wonders. No Rx needed.



I think I need the drugs.


----------



## sockgirl77

withrespect said:


> I think I need the drugs.



Try taking an herbal supplement with your drugs. 

Do you need me to drop off some happy smelling Scentsy to you?


----------



## migtig

sockgirl77 said:


> Try taking an herbal supplement with your drugs.



I actually was going to recommend this

http://www.bachflower.com/rescue-remedy-information/


----------



## withrespect

sockgirl77 said:


> Try taking an herbal supplement with your drugs.
> 
> Do you need me to drop off some happy smelling Scentsy to you?



LOl be careful mixing some herbs with some medicine.  For example... St. Johns Wort (Often used as a mood elevator) makes birth control ineffective.

(I used to manage a GNC... that's how I know these random things.)


----------



## Misfit

withrespect said:


> LOl be careful mixing some herbs with some medicine.  For example... St. Johns Wort (Often used as a mood elevator) makes birth control ineffective.
> 
> (I used to manage a GNC... that's how I know these random things.)





I once mixed St. Johns Wort while on a binger, I was freaking out the next day.


FREAKING OUT!!!


----------



## JeJeTe

sockgirl77 said:


> Try taking an herbal supplement with your drugs.
> 
> Do you need me to drop off some happy smelling Scentsy to you?



I take Evening Primrose Oil to help out with PMS symptons and it works well.


----------



## sockgirl77

migtig said:


> I actually was going to recommend this
> 
> http://www.bachflower.com/rescue-remedy-information/



What I take has passionflower extract, jujube seed extract, and ashwangandha root extract. I like it. I am not on any other meds though.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

withrespect said:


> I think I need the drugs.



DO NOT mix herbal supplements with anxiety medication.  Many have extreme side effects.


----------

